# iPhone Call Waiting Fido



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I cannot make my call waiting to activate using Fido. Does anyone has the same experience?
Does anyone use call waiting feature with the iphone?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I read somewhere that people were having some trouble with Fido (think it was with message waiting indicator). Don't know about call waiting... but check this in settings->phone. Perhaps turning it off, then on will reset the system. Call waiting seems to work fine with Rogers, and also 3-way conferencing.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got an iPhone on Fido and the call waiting feature is working fine. Actually everything is fine except that the message indicator. I'd reset your phone (power it off and on again) and if it doesn't pick up the settings, call Fido and they can probably initialize those features on your account.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually, I just realized I have the GSM codes here so you could just dial the following into your iphone and then press "call":

*#43#

That will give you the current status of your call waiting. If it says it isn't activated, or if you just want to force it on, just to be sure, enter:

*43#

Hope that helps!


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried that but when I go to Settings->Phone->Call Waiting
I cannot save settings to keep call waiting on.

When I dial *#43# I get message saying: Voice Call Waiting Disabled.
*43# gives me error too.

Have you tried these codes on the iphone?
Does your call waiting setting says ON?



Maverick said:


> Actually, I just realized I have the GSM codes here so you could just dial the following into your iphone and then press "call":
> 
> *#43#
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

When I put the status code in on my Fido/iPhone, the very first line says:

"Setting Interrogation Succeeded
Voice Call Waiting
Enabled"

All the rest of the items are reporting as disabled.

It sounds to me rather like you don't have call waiting enabled on your account for some reason. I'd call Fido's service number and see if they can help you out.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I called them, and it was disabled. They told me they enabled it, but it still not working though. Maybe it takes a few hours...not sure...




Maverick said:


> When I put the status code in on my Fido/iPhone, the very first line says:
> 
> "Setting Interrogation Succeeded
> Voice Call Waiting
> ...


----------

